# Modmat Erden?



## Schwupdi (25. Dezember 2019)

Hallo ich habe mir eine modmat xtreme gekauft. 
Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht ganz wie ich diese Erden soll.
Früher hatte ich mich immer so gerdet dass ich einfach die silberne stelle oben an einer Steckdose angefasst habe, kann ich da einfach das silberne Ende dran klippen? Ach ja und bitte nicht schreiben dass ich es an das Gehäuse tun soll weil ich werde auch andere Dinge auf der modmat machen als nur pcs bauen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (26. Dezember 2019)

Für sowas musst du schon zu extremen Methoden greifen...
Erdungsstab Kreuzerder Erdspiess mit Anschlusslasche: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Im Garten im Boden einschlagen und ein 25mm² Erdungskabel bis zur Modmat.

Kannst natürlich auch einfach die Erdung an der Steckdose nutzen. Die hoffentlich auch Geerdet ist.


----------



## Slezer (26. Dezember 2019)

Achtung bei klassischer nullung wäre es lebensgefährlich von der Steckdose "abzugreifen".


----------



## Schwupdi (26. Dezember 2019)

Also was soll ich machen?


----------



## Duesterhoeft (26. Dezember 2019)

Dann bleibt ja nur der Erdspieß ^^


----------



## Chill3dkr0ete (19. Januar 2020)

Deine Heizungsleitungen sind bei fachgerechten Einbau auch immer geerdet, aber schön drauf achten die kupfernen stellen zu erwischen.

Gesendet von meinem Nokia 7 plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schwupdi (25. Januar 2020)

Also geht so etwas nicht?: 

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/90/Schutzkontakte_steckdose.jpg


----------



## Chill3dkr0ete (25. Januar 2020)

Jo, die sollten auch geerdet sein wenn deine Elektroinstallation fachgerecht ausgeführt wurde und nicht zu alt ist, siehe Slezers Kommentar.

 _._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._

Links Wasser, rechts Wasser, dazwischen trockener Humor

Wenn der deutsche Schriftsteller in einen Satz taucht, hat man ihn die längste Zeit gesehen; bis er auf der anderen Seite des Atlantiks mit einem Verb in seinem Mund auftaucht.

 - Mark Twain


----------



## Schwupdi (26. Januar 2020)

Ok also ist es nicht gefährlich? Ich kenne mich so gut damit aus also habe ich slezers Kommentar mit einer nullung nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## Chill3dkr0ete (26. Januar 2020)

Ich versuche das Mal so Basic wie möglich zu erklären. Bei dem heutigen Standart hast du deine 3 Adern, den Leiter (schwarz, eins der Löcher in der Steckdose), den Nullleiter (blau, das andere Loch) und die erde (grün-gelb, die Klammern oben und unten). 
Der Strom fließt über den Leiter ins dein Gerät und über den Nullleiter zurück. Die Erde ist extra für Notfälle.

Bei der klassischen Nullung ist deine Erde quasi Gleichzeitig deine Nullung, also sind blau und grün-gelb eine Ader. Bedeutet im Klartext dass dort Strom Anliegen kann.
Ich meine seit den 70ern ist das nichtmehr erlaubt so zu installieren, allerdings besteht Bestandschutz solange nichts angefasst wird. Wurde deine Bude also in den letzten Jahren renoviert ist die Chance hoch dass du eine aktuelle Verdrahtung hast und die Klammern problemlos geerdet sind. 

Ich hoffe das war alles fachlich korrekt, ich bin leider nur Klempner..^^

 _._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._._

Links Wasser, rechts Wasser, dazwischen trockener Humor

Wenn der deutsche Schriftsteller in einen Satz taucht, hat man ihn die längste Zeit gesehen; bis er auf der anderen Seite des Atlantiks mit einem Verb in seinem Mund auftaucht.

 - Mark Twain


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2020)

Im allgemeinen benutzt man solche Stecker:
Schutzkontakt-Blindstecker
Da die Verbindung zur Erde hochohmig hergestellt wird ist auch die Gefahr in Fehlerfällen deutlich reduziert.


----------



## Schwupdi (31. Januar 2020)

Ok habe es jetzt ganz normal an der Steckdose angeschlossen und bin noch nicht tot also denke ich mal,dass es funktioniert


----------



## Krolgosh (31. Januar 2020)

Ist schonmal positiv. Wenn anders wäre, würde es dir jetzt vermutlich auch egal sein.


----------



## ToflixGamer (2. Februar 2020)

Alternativ habe ich das immer so gemacht, eine ordentliche Mehrfachsteckdose zu nutzen und hier die silbernen "Spieße" an den einzelnen Steckern zu nutzen - natürlich war die Mehrfachsteckdose währenddessen auch an der Steckdose angeschlossen. Hat bei mir auch bisher immer tadellos funktioniert.
Ich habe mir allerdings beim großen A auch ein Erdungsarmband gekauft. Sind Armbänder, die man mit ner Krokodilsklemme dann genau irgendwo festmachen kann, wo eben auch geerdet ist.


----------

